# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Социальная активность

## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, уважаемые преданные _/\_
Меня зовут Хамзин Роман, и я занимаюсь внешней общественной деятельностью. В эту пятницу в Общественной Палате РФ состоится конференция по теме народосбережения. Мы будем говорить о семейных традициях и принимать конвенцию. Это важный политический ход, учитывая что сейчас в мире, в том числе в России процветает либеральная пропаганда. Я, и другие неравнодушные люди организуем разные мероприятия. Это не Вайшнавы, это люди разных культур, но среди них нет атеистов. 

Нам очень не хватает гостей на конференции, поэтому я прошу Вас прийти _/\_. Из 200 человек зарегистрировано менее половины, а это очень критично.

Вы увидите как неравнодушные люди стараются реальными действиями возродить культуру в нашем обществе, услышите почётных гостей, авторов книг, общественных деятелей. Будут СМИ.

Мероприятие бесплатно, однако требуется регистрация.
И ещё просьба: приходите без опознавательных знаков, не показывайте чётки. Недоброжелатели там тоже будут, и они будут выискивать любые факты за которые можно зацепиться и переврать. Не нужно там распространять книги, придёт время для этого позже, сейчас мы там действуем не проявляя себя.

Нам нужно Ваше присутствие и благословение _/\_
Я совершаю это служение помня наставления Шрилы Прапхупады и Садху Махараджа, о том что в обществе тоже надо активно действовать. Если среди Вас есть общественные деятели, пожалуйста пишите в личку (https://vk.com/hamzyn), если хотите прийти — регистрируйтесь по ссылке http://mansway.info/conf

Благодарю что дочитали. Харе Кришна! _/\_

----------

